# History repeats itself



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Years ago many Spaniards were forced to look for work abroad as there was little on offer in their own country. One of the biggest migrations was to Germany. 
What is happening today?
The same old story.
News Headlines
So, should this go in the Good News thread?
Should it go in the sticky about unemployment?
Is it good news? Will the German people embrace more immigrants?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Good news for the individuals who get work, but not for the country, no. Not necessarily good for their families either. The jobs need to come here!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Good news for the individuals who get work, but not for the country, no. Not necessarily good for their families either. The jobs need to come here!


I don't think it's really good news either - not for the country in any case, not in the long term

rather it's sad that they are having to leave for work IMO

I shall copy the link to the 'employment' thread though


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

No, not good news but it's a good (or sneaky) way for the government to get unemployment figures down - ask the unemployed to leave the country!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, well, I think it's a step backwards too, and sad and sneaky, and we definitely need the jobs here, but... at this point in time a job's a job and unfortunately people will have to leave and boost up the German economy.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

So....should we advise the wannabe plasterer/electrical appliance repairers/beauticians etc. immigrants to go to Germany?
As most of them are monolingual they'd fare better in Germany where English is more widely spoken than in Spain...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> So....should we advise the wannabe plasterer/electrical appliance repairers/beauticians etc. immigrants to go to Germany?
> As most of them are monolingual they'd fare better in Germany where English is more widely spoken than in Spain...


Sounds like a good idea to me, although I think, as is usual, Germany is only asking for a specific qualified profile ?? Engineers and the like


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me, although I think, as is usual, Germany is only asking for a specific qualified profile ?? Engineers and the like




Sehr vernunftig.......
And I should imagine that prospective immigrants apply for and get/don't get a job before buying a ticket even if they are citizens of an EU member state?
The German economy is doing remarkably well. Of course there are problems...strains in the Coalition, public dissatisfaction with propping up the euro (as they see it: but of course propping up Greece etc. is in Germany's interest)
but Spain and the UK would swap their problems for Germany's any day.
Germany trades on its value-added...quality and reliability. Its Mittelstand businesses (SMEs) are the backbone of its economy. Most of these firms sensibly kept on skilled employees in the downturn so were able to pick up quickly when the economy revived.
So presumably business is booming and they need more skilled technicians, toolmakers etc....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

La Merkel is coming to Spain tomorrow to meet Zappie
Política - Zapatero recibe mañana a Merkel con las principales reformas en marcha - ADN.es


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

That is all.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> That is all.


Brillant!
A real piece of Spain in the seventies both for the subject of the film and the type of film!

This is from today's Vanguardia

_En la época de Alfredo Landa, el sujeto del “Vente a Alemania, Pepe”, la masiva emigración española a la *Alemania *de los sesenta, fue el campesino gallego, extremeño o andaluz. Ahora Alemania necesita Pepes sin boina, cualificados y con diploma. Por lo menos así lo afirma un informe alemán que podría utilizarse para dar cierto contenido mediático a la próxima cumbre hispano-germana del 3 de febrero en Madrid._
_El fenómeno se basa en alguna realidad: Alemania tiene un conocido agujero de técnicos cualificados. Pero, ¿podría actuar esa circunstancia como paliativo para el desempleo hispano como ocurrió en los sesenta? Lo primero que salta a la vista es que las situaciones son incomparables._


In the times of Alfredo Landa, the subject of "Come to Germany, Pepe", the massive Spanish emigration to Germany in the sixties, was that of the Galician Extremadurian and Andalusian peasant. Now Germany needs Pepes without a beret, qualified and with a diploma. At least that is what is said in a German report that could be used to give some media content to the Hispanic-Germanic talks to be held on February 3 in Madrid.

The phenomenon is based on reality: Germany is known to have a deficit of qualified technicians. But could that fact act as a palliative for the Hispanic unemployment as happened in the sixties? The first thing that jumps out is that the situations are incomparable...


Complete article here
Berln evoca un nuevo, "Vente a Alemania, Pepe"


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Brillant!
> A real piece of Spain in the seventies both for the subject of the film and the type of film!
> 
> ...
> ...


Oh, the things I learn from "Cine de Barrio" 

Thanks for posting the article! However, you missed the best line: "Más que de un “Vente a Alemania Pepe”, podríamos estar ante un tema de Berlanga: “Bienvenido Mister Müller”." (More than a 'Come to Germany, Pepe' we could be faced with a Berlanga theme: 'Welcome Mister Muller'.") Wow. 

Regarding Germany and having to leave one's homeland, I see this right here in our apartment block. The issue is a bit different, because due to linguistic issues here, at least two highly skilled young neighbors have had to leave (aeronautical engineer and nuclear engineer), one precisely to Germany. 

We'll see what happens. It's fascinating to me, but I'm starting to get sick of the questions coming from people back home who hear about Spain's "terrible unemployment" from the news. Here in Pais Vasco, unemployment is only 1% higher than in the US! However, things get grim when we take into account other regions.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> Oh, the things I learn from "Cine de Barrio"
> 
> Thanks for posting the article! However, you missed the best line: "Más que de un “Vente a Alemania Pepe”, podríamos estar ante un tema de Berlanga: “Bienvenido Mister Müller”." (More than a 'Come to Germany, Pepe' we could be faced with a Berlanga theme: 'Welcome Mister Muller'.") Wow.
> 
> ...


The best part of Cine de Barrio is Carmen (I'm off my head) Sevilla's introductory talk at the beginning. That woman is, is, is... words fail me!! That voice!
Have you heard that she pulls up the flabby skin on her neckline to the back of her head and hides it with tape etc under the hairline??!! An urban legend, or pure fact??!

I don't know the films “Vente a Alemania Pepe” and “Bienvenido Mister Müller”, so the reference escaped me.

It's potentially an absolute disaster for Spain, one which our very own nigele2 has often pointed out and a situation I am only beginning to understand. In fact a few years ago (5 or 6) I knew an American married to a Spanish scientist and they ended up going back to the states because Spain was just not investing in any research programmes, and that was all that time ago. Things have worse since then, so that's another group of professionals that haven't got any job opportunities her at the moment. Add to that engineers, doctors and ???


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The best part of Cine de Barrio is Carmen (I'm off my head) Sevilla's introductory talk at the beginning. That woman is, is, is... words fail me!! That voice!
> Have you heard that she pulls up the flabby skin on her neckline to the back of her head and hides it with tape etc under the hairline??!! An urban legend, or pure fact??!
> 
> I don't know the films “Vente a Alemania Pepe” and “Bienvenido Mister Müller”, so the reference escaped me.
> ...


Oh gosh. I can't stand that woman. I would not doubt it if she pulls her neck back. 

"Vente a Alemania Pepe" was a good Saturday afternoon siesta movie. I had a good giggle. It's actually "Bienvenido Mr. Marshall," (Bienvenido, Mister Marshall - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre). Read the song lyrics at the bottom of the wikipedia article. I can't TELL you how many times I've had the chorus sung to me. I'm going to flip if I hear someone else sing it the moment I say I'm American. I've never seen "Bienvenido..." due to the fact the song drives me nuts. 

And Pesky, throw teachers in the mix. It's seeming pretty likely that there's not going to be oposiciones for primary school in many regions this year. This is terrible for those still stuck as interinos who were hoping to make it into a proper job with more stability. I was hoping to take the Master in Secondary Ed next year but if OH doesn't have job stability and paro runs out, what to do? 

Chatarra or "clubs." :confused2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> "Vente a Alemania Pepe" was a good Saturday afternoon siesta movie. I had a good giggle. It's actually "Bienvenido Mr. Marshall," (Bienvenido, Mister Marshall - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre). Read the song lyrics at the bottom of the wikipedia article. I can't TELL you how many times I've had the chorus sung to me. I'm going to flip if I hear someone else sing it the moment I say I'm American. I've never seen "Bienvenido..." due to the fact the song drives me nuts.
> 
> And Pesky, throw teachers in the mix. It's seeming pretty likely that there's not going to be oposiciones for primary school in many regions this year. This is terrible for those still stuck as interinos who were hoping to make it into a proper job with more stability. I was hoping to take the Master in Secondary Ed next year but if OH doesn't have job stability and paro runs out, what to do?
> 
> Chatarra or "clubs." :confused2:


Ahhh, "Bienvenido Mr. Marshall" It really is a good film and a good eye on Spain's history, so I recommend you watch it.

Really sorry to hear about the situation your OH is in. Hope it doesn't ****** up your plans. Ok, easier said than done I know, but it really isn't worth worrying about until it happens. You'll know pretty soon anyway, won't you? And if so, you'll have plenty of time to come up with plan B!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ahhh, "Bienvenido Mr. Marshall" It really is a good film and a good eye on Spain's history, so I recommend you watch it.
> 
> Really sorry to hear about the situation your OH is in. Hope it doesn't ****** up your plans. Ok, easier said than done I know, but it really isn't worth worrying about until it happens. You'll know pretty soon anyway, won't you? And if so, you'll have plenty of time to come up with plan B!


Cantabria will be making "the" announcement on February 8th. What killed me today is that someone had the guts to say Cantabria might not do opos because Asturias and Castilla aren't and they don't want an influx of competition.

Dear Spain, Competition IS GOOD, especially when it comes to the quality of teachers. Ugh. 

:focus: Sorry.

I'll have to check out Mr. Marshall. I've only seen the song scene on youtube.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I was having a 'trawl' on job sites at the weekend & was quite surprised at the amounts on offer in Spain but mainly in Madrid, Barcelona & northern Spain . What surprised me most was the amount of vacancies at airbus in Getafe ! You'd think in this climate they'd have no trouble attracting people. 
Looking in the Uk , the amount of vacancies requiring Spanish speakers ran into the thousands !


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I was having a 'trawl' on job sites at the weekend & was quite surprised at the amounts on offer in Spain but mainly in Madrid, Barcelona & northern Spain . What surprised me most was the amount of vacancies at airbus in Getafe ! You'd think in this climate they'd have no trouble attracting people.
> Looking in the Uk , the amount of vacancies requiring Spanish speakers ran into the thousands !


I'd be a little bit careful reading too much into job ads. For example the hospital in Torrejon near Madrid is advertising 700 vacancies. However it has already received 35000 applications. And it is not even built yet. These are jobs starting in the autumn


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> I'd be a little bit careful reading too much into job ads. For example the hospital in Torrejon near Madrid is advertising 700 vacancies. However it has already received 35000 applications. And it is not even built yet. These are jobs starting in the autumn


Yeah, I too see a lot of jobs in some areas, employment areas I mean, and wonder just how "real" those jobs are. I think they make them up to fill up their pages. Or maybe not, perhaps I'm just too sceptical. I suppose many of them never get past the first three months temporary contract and they are just advertised again.


----------

